# Elan Bloodline



## powbmps (Mar 15, 2012)

Worthless information ahead.....

Elan Bloodline at 181cm, 90/64/80 compared to the Dynastar Twister at 182cm, 98/66/85.  They have horses on them.  Much "thicker" than the Twister and quite a bit more camber.  From the Elan website: "these marvels will pass between different bumps or moguls".  I'm sold! 

Haven't run into anyone on the hill skiing them.  Only on-line review I could find said they aren't very good.  Very mysterious.  I probably won't be able to comment until next year. 

Oh well, here are some exciting photos.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice looking set of those.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2012)

In for the review! I'll be interested in hearing how they ski.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 16, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Worthless information ahead.....
> 
> Elan Bloodline at 181cm, 90/64/80 compared to the Dynastar Twister at 182cm, 98/66/85. They have horses on them. Much "thicker" than the Twister and quite a bit more camber. From the Elan website: "these marvels will pass between different bumps or moguls". I'm sold!
> 
> ...


At least you're honest about it being worthless information. I'm thinking they may be a good choice for people who liked Heads, from what I've heard they're very stiff.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 16, 2012)

Only way to find out is to ski em'...


----------



## powbmps (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Only way to find out is to ski em'...



Getting them mounted up tomorrow.  Planning on Sunday afternoon bump action.


----------

